# Considering a Marin Gestalt X 10



## photobug (Aug 8, 2008)

I ride an older steel road bike but found a bike rental place around the corner from me selling a Marin Gestalt X 10 for $500. It seems like a nice cheap way to get into a gravel bike. My first mountain bike that I still own is a Marin Pine Mountain I bought the first year Marin was in bussiness. I still own that bike and it is built up as a commuter now. I was thinking a gravel bike would be a good option to take on the 22' RV to have to ride for exercise and to get into town from the campsite, essentially a combination commuter and forest service road exercise bike.

Just looking for any input on this bike.

Thanks


----------



## photobug (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I bought it. I will be gravel riding when the snow melts.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

photobug said:


> Well, I bought it. I will be gravel riding when the snow melts.
> View attachment 482256


Congrats! Enjoy it and most importantly ride the hell out of it!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice looking bike! Enjoy!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## photobug (Aug 8, 2008)

Lombard said:


> Congrats! Enjoy it and most importantly ride the hell out of it!


Thanks really looking forward to riding something from this century. Hoping it inspires me to ride a ton this summer.


----------

